# Geplante Gartenteiche für eine TV-Produktion gesucht



## Yvonne_SH (22. Juli 2021)

Wir sind auf der Suche nach begeisterten Hobby- und Heimhandwerkern, die den Bau eines Gartenteiches planen! 

Oder vielleicht plant Ihr ja ein neues Gewächshaus, einen Schuppen oder ein neues Paradies für Eure tierischen Mitbewohner und möchtet zeigen, wie artgerechte Tierhaltung funktioniert? Dann meldet Euch!

Im Rahmen des Umbauformats "Schnäppchenhäuser" suchen wir spannende Projekte von begeisterten Hobby- und Heimhandwerkern, die im Haus oder Garten ein Projekt in Eigenregie umsetzen möchten. Von der Skizze bis hin zur Bepflanzung habt Ihr bereits alles genau geplant? Dann bewerbt Euch mit Eurem Projekt und Fotos unter folgender E-Mail-Adresse: yvonne.michelmann@imago-tv.de oder direkt über "Schnäppchenhäuser".

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!

Eure Yvonne


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2021)

Das Posting ist mit uns Admins im Vorfeld abgesprochen worden. 
Wer Lust dazu hat: nur zu!
Gern könnt ihr darauf verweisen, woher ihr eure Informationen für den Teichbau her habt. Beispielsweise aus Internetforen, wie dem unseren.   
Bin schon gespannt, wann das ganze ungefähr ausgestrahlt wird und ob es vielleicht wirklich ein User von H-G ins TV schafft. Wäre schon irgendwie cool.


----------

